# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  If you need any motivation *SU Triggers*

## Chava22611

If you struggling with depression or going thru a tuff time in your life you should try seek spiritual help, sometimes I feel hopeless and with no purpose of life in times like those I just remember there some one i can count on and seek for the way of life and happiness. Everyone is important even you , God loves us all and have a IMPORTANT part to play. I'm asking you to give him a try and let him come into your life. Give him all your problems and watch him give you all the answers and solutions for you. I promise it won't disappoint you 😊. Get your happiness and life back on track and enjoy a life full of joy under his love and care. The first step is to find a church, the moment i first step inside I shed tears and a huge weight was lifted of my back. Don't be hopeless and unhappy when there's so much to life to live for. Regardless of what you going thru no situation is bigger than. Your strong yet you will over come it as long as you try. God needs you just as you need him so make the first step to your happiness 😊

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. So glad you've found something which helps you. 
I do know that many people have a strong faith and still struggle with their mental health, so it's important to not make people feel that if they are struggling then it's because they haven't "tried God"  :O:

----------


## jamescooper

The World Health organisation reports that over 350 million people suffer from depression. This is a more than serious issue. I am your youth, here is my voice and it is up to us to educate ourselves, protect ourselves and support others.        

I feel passionately about this subject. My cousin Lisa suffered from mental illness that started when she was my age. She fought her depression every day for 8 years. She looked after herself, she exercised, she sought medical treatment.           

She battled long and hard on a quest to be at peace with herself and to be well. Unfortunately when she was 20 Lisa could fight no longer and she took her life.        

As I get older and see more things I think about how brave she was and how desperate she was. It makes me want to scream and yell.

----------


## Paula

Hi James and welcome. I am so sorry for your loss...... when youre ready, feel free to start your own thread where we can get to know you better

Ive added a trigger warning to this thread as youve discussed suicide. Its nothing to worry about - it just ensures other members can avoid threads that may be difficult for them.

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome. I'm sorry you've been through so much. It's so hard to lose anyone, suicide seems even harsher in so many respects.

----------

